# 12 year gap between births???



## rh333rh

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone knows how the body reacts to such a large gap between births. as I have heard that having a second baby is easier as you are already stretched etc, BUT what if the gap between is 12 yrs, will this be like going through labour as if its my first??? :wacko:


----------



## Eternal

Hey, no experince myself, but i did reserach when it was safe to try for another after my son, and the ideal time seemed to be 1 year - 5 years, anything later and the benefits of the first birth started to decrease. But I am sure it will be better than not having a baby.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

My first two were 19 years apart and my second labor was fast and no tears or anything. Everyone is different, of course, but that was my experience.


----------



## Joesgirl

My first and my second were 7 years apart. My first was 12 hours, including 3 hours of pushing. My second was 4 hours, not as painful, and barely 2 pushes. I'm due any day now with my third, 8 years after my second, and hoping for another easy birth!


----------



## AimeeM

My gap was almost 7 years so not quite as long but I was told after one baby the uterus never recovers no matter how long since your last baby your body never forgets so to say. 
My second labour was much easier and slightly quicker. I had no cuts, tears or grazes and didn't bleed half as much. I had to be cut with my first. He did have shoulder dystocia right at the end which was a problem but that was more related to his size and position. It was in my opinion far easier than my 1st birth.


----------



## XxChristinexX

I`m going to keep a beady eye on this thread as I was wondering the same the same thing. I have a 6 year gap!!!

SHOOT ME NOW!!!! ...lol:haha::dohh:


----------



## Mamof1

I will also be watching this thread with interest, I will have a 11yr age gap!


----------



## A3my

there were only 15 months between my first (36 hr labour) and 2nd (14 hr labour) but then 9 years gap for my third. I was induced for him ( just pessaries, one lot) but it was a really quick labour! your body doenst forget :winkwink: good luck :hugs:


----------



## kitalola

watching with interest, also a 12 year gap


----------



## HarliRexx

Asked my OB... she said after 10 years your body does pretty much forget and it's as if you're having your first.


----------



## 4forme

I had a 10 yr gap between 2nd and 3rd and my doctor told me it's like the 1st again, and it was.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

HarliRexx said:


> Asked my OB... she said after 10 years your body does pretty much forget and it's as if you're having your first.

As with everything involving pregnancy, apparently not with everyone. My body certainly reacted different than the first time after 19 years. My waters broke around 11 am, went to the hospital around 5:30 pm, had baby at 9:23 pm so less than four hours hard labor. Second pregnancy I had a scheduled induction, was already in labor but couldn't feel it at all, had my waters broken, baby less than 45 min later.


----------



## Gemie

Mine were 14 years a part... first was induction had him in 4 hours with no stitched. Poppy was more traumatic went into labour 3 days late was rushed to hospital as labour came on full on very suddenly... her cord was around her neck and her hb kept dipping... I dehydrated so had to have a IV had her in 4hrs 20 mins with a cut and stitches that got infected a week later! Oh the joy haha but I'd do it again any day, she's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

My 4th son was after an 18yr age gap and i must say hope this one comes as quick as he did. It took me just 40 minutes to dilate from 2-10cm. My MW at the time told me your body will remember even if there is a huge age gap and she was right.


----------



## jess1983

Mine were 6 years apart and My first labor was 19 hours with 1 hour of pushing. My second was 2 hours and 45 minutes after I arrived at the hospital and 2 pushes


----------

